# Nox Arcana, it's been quiet...



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know what's been going on with Nox Arcana? Their website has been inactive for almost 4 months now. I remember when they used to release two albums a year. Then it went down to one original album and one collaboration album per year. Last year they only released one album. And so far this year it's been VERY VERY quiet. Things seem to have been slowing down for them the last few years. I'm hoping all is well on their end. Anyone here hear or know anything?


----------



## DarkQueen (Oct 1, 2006)

The Nox Arcana website is fine. There's a new cd/t-shirt deal in conjunction with The Raven movie, and a new interview with Joseph Vargo that was posted about a week ago. He doesn't mention any new cd's, but he never announces his new projects too far in advance. William Piotrowski left the band several years ago, so hopefully Vargo's just taking a break from his insane work schedule.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah, I didn't know William left. I did notice he wasn't credited with any compositions on the last couple albums or so and was thinking something along those lines. Its the first I had heard of it officially though. And I guess that would explain the slow down in releases. I do so miss the days of two albums a year. But between writing, painting, and composing. And doing it solo takes more time. In the end I'd rather get one great album a year than two rushed mediocre albums a year. Then again, I've never been disappoint yet.


----------



## DarkQueen (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, there's still 6 months left before a year passes from the last release.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, looks like the new album got announced over in their forums.

http://monolithgraphics.yuku.com/topic/2701/Nox-Arcana-s-next-CD-in-the-works#.T8zdMbBYszw



> Joseph Vargo is in the midst of working on the third and final Nox Arcana winter holiday album. The upcoming CD, entitled WINTER'S MAJESTY, will be available this Fall.


I'll admit that, while I own every Nox Arcana CD including the Winter holiday series, the series is not among my favorite in my collection. In fact I listen to them very little even during the holiday season where I tend to listen to more orchestral video game soundtracks to get away from the whole holiday music thing.

But sadly I'm actually a bit disappointed. Because they're down to pretty much one CD a year, unless Vargo has a surprise up his sleeve, this more or less rules out seeing a more traditionally dark gothic themed album in 2012, especially before Halloween. It's one of the things I always look forward to as part of the Halloween season.

Bah, a missed opportunity I say as well because 2012 would have been a great year to release a Mesoamerican/Mayan/Apocalypse themed CD.

I'll still buy the album because I like having their entire collection and I respect Vargo's work. I'll even give it a few listens. But for the first time I'm just not at all excited by an upcoming Nox Arcana release.

The more I think about it the more it irks me. Fall release?! Even Nox Arcana is shoving holiday stuff into fall?! If this comes out BEFORE Halloween I'm not buying it till January marking it the first time I've never preordered a Nox Arcana CD...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man it's been really quiet from these guys - TOO quiet. Things have slowed down on the Nox Arcana front in the last several years. They went from two albums a year to barely one a year except for collaboration albums. It almost feels like the last two albums (Winter's Majesty and The Dark Tower) were bookends to that which came before. Even their forums are dead. I have to wonder if Vargo is done with Nox Arcana. It's been nearly eight months and not a single word of another new album. I hope it's just him working on other projects and not health issues of any kind.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I noticed this as well! I was really hoping for some new stuff from them, but now i'm worried there won't even be new music from them at all!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow... I know this thread is old. I usually look for a new Nox Arcana announcement in the spring and fall. But I thought I'd sit on it this year because I always seemed to jump the gun. 

But I'm getting worried again and it's just been TOO long. The last full album release was Legions of Shadow on Halloween 2013. That was the one and only album they released in 2013. That was followed by three tracks from Ebonshire in early December of 2013. Aside from a couple sales and specials ran over the course of the year, their site has practically gone dark. No updates on the front page or forums. 2014 has been incredibly silent on the Nox Arcana front. Here we are at the end of the year and not a peep. Not even for additional tracks for Ebonshire. 

Legion of Shadow felt like a bookend album - a return to the days of Vargo's work with Midnight Syndicate on Born of the Night and most likely reflects his personal original vision for that particular album (I like playing together in a playlist on shuffle play - incredibly complimentary). If Vargo is done that's fine - its his choice and I can respect and accept that. But I just don't like this limbo feeling of waiting every year for something new to come out. 

I know music is hard (I've dabbled) and having gotten two albums a year for a while I know we were spoiled. But some sort of news or something would be nice.

/rant

-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just got this email about their new holiday music, TM:

_'Tis the season... for new music from Nox Arcana!

Return to the forest of Ebonshire to explore an enchanted realm of magic and wonder. Joseph Vargo continues his holiday music series with "Ebonshire - Volume 2".

Video premieres are now on Youtube._

Drifting Ivory 




Winterdream 




Rex Ventorum 




Hearthside Lullaby


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Sweet!

Had my eye on their songbook for awhile, hoping to adapt some of the pieces to guitar, bass and mandolin. Sort of a modern neo-folk approach - I'm always looking for ways to make the mandolin spooky :jol:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

New album dropping the 20th of this month (yay, just in time for Halloween) that came straight out of left field called Gothic:









http://www.noxarcana.com/gothic.html






I've been on the verge of Halloween burn-out, fighting and struggling with themes, projects, and just general motivation. This news is just what the doctor ordered. Got my pre-order in first thing. Maybe now we can put all this Christmas album stuff behind us...

-TM


----------

